# "Wild American Shrimp"



## marmalady (Sep 7, 2005)

As a huge supportor of the U.S. shrimping industry, I was more than saddened to learn today that ALL of the shrimp processing plants on the Gulf coast  have been destroyed. An already struggling industry may have been dealt its death blow by Katrina. 

If you want to learn more about the American shrimp industry, look here: www.wildamericanshrimp.com


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

if the shrimp are in the water, someone will fish them out.  The storm's destruction has certainly been felt in all areas, but enterprising individuals will get the insurance and the loans to rebuild and forge ahead.  we have done it before and will do so again.  THere is no question, this was an unprecedented blow...but then again, we are an unprecedented nation, full of the world's industrious people.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, we are; but these fishermen have been struggling for years; the word I'm hearing from talking with them is that the combination of the gas prices along with the destruction in the Gulf, has just been too much for a lot of them.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

that may well be true. some of them may not recover the loss this time around.


----------



## ch3f (Sep 7, 2005)

i have 4 shrimp in my fish tank.


----------



## Dove (Sep 7, 2005)

When we lived in Jacksonville Florida DH and a few friends would go out on a friends pier and cast a net into the water and bring in the largest shrimp I've ever seen. We joke about it now because we ate shrimp coctail watching TV because we couldn't afford popcorn...now look at the price of extra large shrimp.    

Marge


----------



## marmalady (Sep 8, 2005)

Dove, Just curious - Does California have any local shrimp?


----------



## Constance (Sep 8, 2005)

We have friends in northern Mississippi who have a friend that's a shrimper, and every year he brings up a refrigerated semi up full of seafood...we stock up on large shrimp for $2.99 a lb. But I don't know if he'll make it this year...


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

The club that I used to work at, every Christmas, one of the members would host a party for his co-workers.  He had a friend that was a shrimp boat captain down in Texas.  This particular member would ship up about 40 - 50 # of fresh shrimp and have us cook them into shrimp cocktail for his party.  My boss charged him the same price as if he was buying the shrimp from us.  The second year we did this, he accused the kitchen staff of stealing some of the shrimp.  The next year, my boss refused to let him bring his own shrimp in.


----------



## Dove (Sep 11, 2005)

Marm.

California has everything...


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 11, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Dove, Just curious - Does California have any local shrimp?


 
Marm, Dove is right we do have shrimp fishing off the coast of California, but it probably is not at the same level as the shrimp industry on the Gulf Coast.


----------

